# Conneaut



## Wbranch (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm new to this forum having just joined today, but not new to chasing steelhead. It was great to find this web site and the specific Steelhead forum.

I have just two questions; I was looking at the Conneaut gage and saw the flow was 247 cfs. I've only fished the Conny once before in March of 2012 for three days and had good fishing. What would be the low, to high, flow range that would provide good fishing conditions and does anyone know, and is willing to share, if there are decent numbers of Manistee fish in the area of river within a mile up or down from the town of Conneaut? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome!

The Conneaut gauge is relatively newer and I haven't really paid much attention on the fishable levels. Just looking at some of the dates of pics I took there this fall one of the days I fished it it was high and getting borderline unfishable as it kept raining but still fishable and according to the gauge the cfs that day was in the low to mid 300s. Another day when imo it was in perfect shape, the cfs was in the lower 200s. Other people might chime in with better info. 

ps..are you the same wbranch that's on a pa forum by any chance?


----------



## Wbranch (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, the one & only. I'm going to look at the archival data for the Conny when I was there last year to see what the flow was. At least I'll know at that flow there were fish. I do remember there was very little visibility and the color of the water was more like coffee with milk compared to the emerald green color I see over in PA when the creeks are receding from a high water event.


----------



## Wbranch (Feb 26, 2013)

When I fished the Conny March 11 - 13 2012 it was 270 cfs and that is what it was today.


----------

